# What kind of Rainbow is this?



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all. Picked this rainbow up from the Boesemani tank at the lfs, but I'd like some input from you guys as to whether or not it's a hybrid, as well as if it's male/female. I have two other Boesemani's from the same tank that look like the typical pics you find online, but this one looks nothing like them except for the little bit of yellow in the body. It's the red/orange fins that have me confused. Anyway...





Could it be a hybrid crossed with a 
Dwarf Neon Rainbow ?

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like it's probably a Australian Rainbow or maybe a Melanotaenia maccullochi.

DLH

What I forgot to mention is that they’re both from Australia and belong to a group called Silversides. The distinguishing feature is the split dorsal. Most Silversides are a marine fish.

DLH


----------

